# فحص وتصليح خزان الوقود



## عاطف مخلوف (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*فحص وتصليح خزان الوقود*
*رغم أن خزان الوقود لا يحتاج في الغالب الي صيانة كثيرة الا أنه من الضروري عند كل صيانة القيام بفحص دقيق له بحثا عن الشقوق أو الانبعاجات ، أو الصدأ الذي يضعف جدران الخزان ويؤدى الي تآكله .*
*1-**اجراءات السلامة الواجب مراعاتها قبل أي صيانة للخزان أو جزء منه :*
*- يجب نزع الكابل السالب من قطب البطارية *
*- ارتداء نظارات واقية *
*- وضع علامة منع التدخين *
*- تجهيز معدات إطفاء رغوية (ثاني أكسيد كربون) *
*- وضع الوقود المفرغ من الخزان في حاوية مضادة للانفجار *
*- عدم استخدام لهب مباشر *
*- الخزان الفارغ والمحتوي علي بخار البنزين يكون عرضة للانفجار *
*- بخار البنزين سريع الاشتعال *

*2 – عملية التنظيف :*
*- يغسل الخزان بماء حار لمدة **15 **دقيقة ، وادفع الماء من القاع لتسمح له أن يفيض من القمة .*
*- أو يسلط بخار علي الخزان لمدة **30) ** دقيقة) ويضغط البخار من قمة الخزان ، ثم يسمح له بالخروج من القاع .*
*- واذا لم يتوفر البخار يستعمل ماء مغلي لمدة **30 ** دقيقة .*
*- يغسل جيدا ثم يجفف الخزان جيدا بواسطة هواء مضغوط *

*3 – فحص التسرب من الخزان :*
*- هناك طريقتان لاختبار التسرب من الخزان :*

*أ‌-**الطريقة المبتلة *
*ب‌-** طريقة الهواء المضغوط *

*أ- الطريقة االمبتلة :*
- *يغلق مخرج الوقود باحكام ويجفف جميع السطوح الخارجية للخزان تماما بواسطة هواء مضغوط وقطعة قماش جافة *
*- يوضع الخزان بمكان حيث يمكن ملاحظة جميع سطوحه *
*- يملأ الخزان بالماء *
*- يتم ادخال مخرج الهواء المضغوط في فتحة التعبئة بالخزان ، ويسلط ضغطا قدره (**0.2 kg/cm2**) *
*- تختبر سطوح الخزان للبحث عن بقع رطبة نتيجة لرشح الماء منها .*

*ب – طريقة الهواء المضغوط :*
*- تغلق عنق تعبئة الخزان وتربط الي انبوب هوائي من فتحة خروج الوقود *
*- يغمر الخزان في ماء نظيف وسلط عليه هواء مضغوط بضغط قدره (**0.2 kg/cm2**) *
*ترسم دائرة حول كل بقعة علي خزان الوقود تظهر فيها فقاعات ، وتحدد هذه الفقاعات مواضع التسرب التى يجب اصلاحها .*

*4 – تصليح خزان الوقود :*
*- أ – اللحام بواسطة السبائك المعدنية : (رصاص أو قصدير أو زنك) *
*بعد الفحص وتنظيف الخزان ، وعند اجراء اللحام فإنه يجب مراعاة الا يكون سبيكة اللحام ساخنا لدرجة الاحمرار لأن قضيب اللحام الساخن لدرجة الاحمرار يمكن ان يشعل أي خليط قابل للانفجار في الخزان .*

*ب – اللحام بالقوس الكهربي : *
*- يمكن لحام الخزان بواسطة الكهرباء بدون خطورة إذا التزمنا الآتي :*

*-**التخلص من بقايا الوقود في الخزان ، وتسد فتخة خروج الوقود ، ويملأ الخزان بالماء *
*-**يترك غطاء الملأ مفتوحا للسماح للابخرة عند تمددها بالخروج من الخزان *
*-**وفي حالة قلب الخزان ، يتم لحام انبوب في غطاء قديم ، ويغلق الخزان به ثم ثم يُثني الانبوب الي أعلي عند تركيب الغطاء *
*-**بعد اللحام يعاد اختبار الخزان للكشف عن وجود أي تسرب *

*5 – فحص غطاء خزان الوقود :*
*- يجب التأكد من أن حشوة الغطاء تغلق الخزان ، وأن فتحة التهوية مفتوحة حتي يحدث التنفيس *
*- فإذا كان الغطاء بدون تنفيس فإنه يبدل عادة بغطاء به تنفيس *
*- والا فإن الخزان يمكن أن يتهشم عند حدوث خلخلة جزئية لضغط الهواء بسبب خروج الوقود الي خارج الخزان .*


----------



## العقاب الهرم (3 ديسمبر 2009)

[FONT=&quot]اول جزء من مكونات منظومة الوقود هو خزان الوقود الذى يصنع عادة من الواح معدنية يتم تشكيلها مغطاة بسبيكة من الرصاص او القصدير لمنع الصدأ ، والبعض الآخر من هذه الخزانات يصنع من مواد بلاستيكية مثل البوليثلين ، وتختلف سعة الخزان حسب نوع وحجم المحرك. ومن الطبيعي ان يتم تهوية غطاء الخزان للسماح بدخول الهواء عند سحب الوقود . وتتسبب الأغطية التي تغلق فتحة التهوية فيها في تحطيم الخزان تحت الضغط الجوى عند سحب الوقود. وتوضع فتحة سحب الوقود أعلى قليلا من قاع الخزان لتجنب سحب الماء والمواد المترسبة التي تكون في قاع الخزان.






[/FONT]


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز علي اضافتك المتميزة.


----------

